# Brewtus 10 Plans



## BOG (30/9/10)

Does anyone have a copy of the Brewtus 10 plans in PDF format?

I know I can order them from the US from the Brew your Own web site for only US$3 but as they are so cheap I thought someone might have a PDF version somewhere.


Thanks


Brian


----------



## kenlock (30/9/10)

BOG said:


> Does anyone have a copy of the Brewtus 10 plans in PDF format?
> 
> I know I can order them from the US from the Brew your Own web site for only US$3 but as they are so cheap I thought someone might have a PDF version somewhere.
> 
> ...



Link to download


----------



## Murcluf (30/9/10)

How about spending the $3 and you'd have them already. For crying out loud you'd spend more on a can of generic goo and get less out of it !!!


----------



## BOG (30/9/10)

Thank you Kenlock, I knew someone would know where to find them.


BOG


----------



## markws (30/9/10)

Hi Brian,

My 2c - If you are considering building a Brutus Ten then there is a fair amount of information on the US forum - homebrewtalk (?I think thats the name of the forum). 

Personally speaking I intensely review the plans and opted for a hybrid solution which represented positive elements (in my mind) from brutus ten, Pumpy's set-up, the 'read rocket' (from this forum) and MNbugeater's set-up (on the US forum previously mentioned).

All the best with the build 

MWS


----------



## BOG (14/2/11)

I thought I would post the Brutus 10 plans I founf on the internet.

Hoping it will help someone.

I still don't have the full build plans or the electricals.

For those who have built a brew stand, there are a number of sizes of square steel tube from bunnings, 25mm 30mm and 40 mm.

Any suggestions on size? My thinking was 30mm but an happy to hear any response.


Also, the height is a bit much for a stort stuff like me. any ideas what height most have settled on.




BOG 

View attachment BRUTUS10DL.pdf


View attachment BRUTUS10DL_Cut_List.pdf


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (14/2/11)

BOG said:


> For those who have built a brew stand, there are a number of sizes of square steel tube from bunnings, 25mm 30mm and 40 mm.



Shop around. You can save a huge amount of cash over Bunnings for that sort of stuff. In my part of the world, MetalCorp (BlueScope Distribution) sell (effectively) the same stuff for less than one third of the price. As a f'rinstance, I paid $2.5 per meter for 40x3mm bar (raw) in a 4.0metre length. They will cut to size for little or nothing, as will buttloads of other sellers.

Disclaimer: My parents own WesFarmer shares. Oh, bugger...


----------



## argon (14/2/11)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> Shop around. You can save a huge amount of cash over Bunnings for that sort of stuff. In my part of the world, MetalCorp (BlueScope Distribution) sell (effectively) the same stuff for less than one third of the price. As a f'rinstance, I paid $2.5 per meter for 40x3mm bar (raw) in a 4.0metre length. They will cut to size for little or nothing, as will buttloads of other sellers.
> 
> Disclaimer: My parents own WesFarmer shares. Oh, bugger...


Or you could go to buntings and pick up some slotted angle and put it together with no more Ghana ratchet set for about $100. That's pretty much what I've done and it looks, give or take, just like the Brutus stand.


----------



## adryargument (14/2/11)

argon said:


> Or you could go to buntings and pick up some slotted angle and put it together with no more Ghana ratchet set for about $100. That's pretty much what I've done and it looks, give or take, just like the Brutus stand.



Just put mine together:

4* 1000mm 4inch rounded square galv steel bars
1* 2400mm stairway railing with nice rolled edges/top/bottom.

$35 from the tip and it will survive a hurricane B) 
Eventually ill put a shelf in.


----------



## Malted (14/2/11)

adryargument said:


> Just put mine together:
> 
> 4* 1000mm 4inch rounded square galv steel bars
> 1* 2400mm stairway railing with nice rolled edges/top/bottom.
> ...




I used to like Mitre 11 (the tip) where I could get stuff for FREE (rural Qld) but unfortunately I moved interstate...


----------



## yardy (12/5/11)

BOG said:


> *Does anyone have a copy of the Brewtus 10 plans in PDF format?
> 
> I know I can order them from the US from the Brew your Own web site for only US$3 but as they are so cheap I thought someone might have a PDF version somewhere.
> 
> ...



gday bog, 
did you go ahead with the build ?

cheers


----------



## HoppingMad (10/6/11)

Brutus 10 Plans:
Brutus 10 Plans - Part A & B


----------

